# Maddie's gotcha day



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's hard to believe it's been one year since we picked up our sweet precious little Maddie:smootch::heart: THANK YOU LORD
Maddie has brought so much love and joy into our lives, she's got the cutest personality:yes: she keeps us laughing:HistericalSmiley: we just are so very very blessed.

MOMMY AND DADDY AND BIG SISTER MATILDA LOVE YOU SO VERY MUCH WE COULDN'T IMAGINE OUR LIVES WITH OUT YOU MADDIE PADDIE:smootch::tender:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day! She really is precious as can be.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maddie, you are so lucky to have a mommy and daddy who love you so very much, and they are blessed to have such a precious little angel to love. You and your sister are the sparkle in their eyes. Spend a little extra time cuddling with your mommy.

Have a great gotcha day sweet little angel.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

BTW, the picture of her on the edge of the pee pad is just so very precious and I think is my favorite picture of her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy gotcha day sweetie pie!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day! Oh boy, I can't believe it's a year already. I remember when you brought Miss Cutie Pie home. She's so lucky to have you guys as parents. Hope you did something special. 

Sending love and hugs,

xoxox
Kim


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:heart:Happy Gotcha Day, Sweet Maddie!:heart: 

You are such a precious and sweet little girl. And, I know how much your Mommy and Daddy love you. I know your sister Matilda loves you, too. You are so blessed to have one another. 

Please tell your Mommy to give you a big special kiss and hug from your Auntie Marie.:wub:

Paula, it is hard to believe that it is already a year since Maddie joined your family. She is such a sweetheart and so blessed to have you and Lorin as her Mommy and Daddy.:wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Happy Gotcha Day Maddie. What a precious little one you are. I didn't realize you had only had her a couple of months before I got my Patches.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day, Miss Maddie. You are so lucky to have ended up with your Mom, Paula, your Dad, Lorin and your sissy, Matilda. And they're so lucky to have you in the family too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, MADDIE :cheer:
I absolutely can't believe it's been a year. Seems like just yesterday. Fantastic photos of her, Paula. You are so blessed with her.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Gotcha day beautiful Maddie! :chili:
Paula, I remember when you first got her and the excitement to bring this sweet baby into your life. She sure got herself a great mommy, daddy, and sister! I love the beautiful pictures! Lots of hugs to Maddie! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hard to believe it's been a year since Maddie came into your life..Such a precious girl.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy gotcha day Maddie. Do you get extra treats today? Hugs from Belle and Petey. Our mom and dad think you are beautiful.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

zooeysmom said:


> Happy Gotcha Day! She really is precious as can be.


She really is a gentle little girl:wub:



wkomorow said:


> Maddie, you are so lucky to have a mommy and daddy who love you so very much, and they are blessed to have such a precious little angel to love. You and your sister are the sparkle in their eyes. Spend a little extra time cuddling with your mommy.
> 
> Have a great gotcha day sweet little angel.


Yes they bring us much laughter and oodles of kisses:wub:



wkomorow said:


> BTW, the picture of her on the edge of the pee pad is just so very precious and I think is my favorite picture of her.



Maddie isn't one who likes her picture taken, but she's getting better, Walter she'll go use her pad and then come a running all excited :wub:. It's because when we first got her every time she made it to the pad we would clap, do a dance and tell her how proud we were of her, so her pad is special to her lol
I like that picture to but one of my favorites is the first one:wub:


Maglily said:


> Happy gotcha day sweetie pie!


Thanks Brenda 



kd1212 said:


> Happy Gotcha Day! Oh boy, I can't believe it's a year already. I remember when you brought Miss Cutie Pie home. She's so lucky to have you guys as parents. Hope you did something special.
> 
> Sending love and hugs,
> 
> ...


Time goes by so fast, gosh it's getting close to February, she is so much fun to have, minus all the barking lol



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :heart:Happy Gotcha Day, Sweet Maddie!:heart:
> 
> You are such a precious and sweet little girl. And, I know how much your Mommy and Daddy love you. I know your sister Matilda loves you, too. You are so blessed to have one another.
> 
> ...


Marie our little hoarder girl is so special when I'm talking to you on the phone she's usually giving me kisses:wub: I'll make sure I give her a kiss tonight from her auntie Marie :wub:



glo77 said:


> Happy Gotcha Day Maddie. What a precious little one you are. I didn't realize you had only had her a couple of months before I got my Patches.



Glo I remember us pming one another little Maddie is so special, I'm so glad you have Patches she's so very special 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Happy Gotcha Day, Miss Maddie. You are so lucky to have ended up with your Mom, Paula, your Dad, Lorin and your sissy, Matilda. And they're so lucky to have you in the family too.



Lynn little Maddie is a stinker that's what makes her so special, she keeps us laughing. She loves broccoli and likes to throw it in the air and play with it before she eats it, she's a lot of fun


Snowbody said:


> :cheer:HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, MADDIE :cheer:
> I absolutely can't believe it's been a year. Seems like just yesterday. Fantastic photos of her, Paula. You are so blessed with her.


Sue time goes by so fast, I'm so glad Pat told me about Lucille and Maddie, I can't even think what life would be like with out her


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mfa said:


> Happy Gotcha day beautiful Maddie! :chili:
> 
> Paula, I remember when you first got her and the excitement to bring this sweet baby into your life. She sure got herself a great mommy, daddy, and sister! I love the beautiful pictures! Lots of hugs to Maddie! :wub:


Thanks Florence, I'm growing her coat out again, after seeing your pictures of beautiful Pearlan:wub:



michellerobison said:


> Hard to believe it's been a year since Maddie came into your life..Such a precious girl.


I know Michelle time goes so fast



jane and addison said:


> Happy gotcha day Maddie. Do you get extra treats today? Hugs from Belle and Petey. Our mom and dad think you are beautiful.


nothing today, tomorrow we will celebrate by taking the girls shopping, Maddie will get something extra special


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She seems like such a happy little girl.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Pretty Girl!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day, Sweetheart!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day sweet Maddie. Wow a year sure goes by fast. Love the picture of the play position.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy gotcha day Maddie! :Flowers 2:
Paula, she is just so pretty! She still looks like a puppy. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> She seems like such a happy little girl.


 Walter she's really came out of her shell she's happy and very spoiled :wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> Happy Gotcha Day Pretty Girl!!!


 Deb she has the perfect little face:wub: love her so much:wub:


donnad said:


> Happy Gotcha Day, Sweetheart!


 
Donna yup she's our sweetheart :wub:


pippersmom said:


> Happy Gotcha Day sweet Maddie. Wow a year sure goes by fast. Love the picture of the play position.


 Kathyi love how she sticks her little fuzzy butt up, you know as soon as she does that zoomies and toys are going to be thrown all around :wub: she makes us laugh daily, actually more:wub:


Kathleen said:


> Happy gotcha day Maddie! :Flowers 2:
> Paula, she is just so pretty! She still looks like a puppy. :wub:


 Kathleen she acts like a puppy as well. :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thanks Florence, I'm growing her coat out again, after seeing your pictures of beautiful Pearlan:wub:
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm so excited that you are growing her coat! Her hair looks really fine and she will look gorgeous! Pearlan has always been in long coat, it's just who she is! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Paula, I remember so clearly when Maddie came into your life. It was a wonderful day. She is lucky to have you, and you are blessed to have her. I know so well how she healed your broken heart. 

Happy gotcha day Maddie and Mommy :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mfa said:


> Matilda's mommy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Florence, I'm growing her coat out again, after seeing your pictures of beautiful Pearlan:wub:
> ...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Maddie, we hope you had a very special Gotcha Day with lots of love and treats!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy Belated Gotcha Day Miss Maddie!!! You made your family very HAPPY!!!


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Maddie is absolutely beautiful! Oh my goodness <3


----------

